# beets and beet tops



## Bowser-n-Mo (Dec 4, 2013)

Can sulcatas eat beets and beet tops....also what about carrots and carrot tops?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2013)

Beet greens:

"The good: This food is very low in Saturated Fat and Cholesterol. It is also a good source of Protein, Folate, Pantothenic Acid, Phosphorus and Zinc, and a very good source of Dietary Fiber, Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin E (Alpha Tocopherol), Vitamin K, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Vitamin B6, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Potassium, Copper and Manganese.

*The bad: This food is very high in Sodium*."


Beets:

"The good: This food is very low in Saturated Fat and Cholesterol. It is also a good source of Vitamin C, Iron and Magnesium, and a very good source of Dietary Fiber, Folate, Potassium and Manganese.

*The bad: A large portion of the calories in this food come from sugars.*"

I would not feed beets or beet tops more than once a week (my personal opinion).


----------



## Zamric (Dec 4, 2013)

if you can get them to eat beets....yuck!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2013)

If you do feed the beets and the waste liquids become reddish/pinkkish don't freak out. 

Carrots too are okay to feed, but not as an everyday thing. If your going to feed the carrot itself, leave it whole to also be useful on wearing down the beak.


----------



## Bowser-n-Mo (Dec 6, 2013)

That's all very good to know thank you...is it also ok to occasionally feed cranberrys? I have an iguana whose diet is quite different.....but so the same! Lol! If that makes any sense...I think just beacause my iguana can have it doesn't mean the turtles can , but im learning in moderation they can eat most of the same things.


----------



## ascott (Dec 6, 2013)

Gross...beets.....bllluuucckkkkk....


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 7, 2013)

ascott said:


> Gross...beets.....bllluuucckkkkk....



One pickled just right is actually quite yummy, otherwise I agree with you.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 7, 2013)

Bowser-n-Mo said:


> That's all very good to know thank you...is it also ok to occasionally feed cranberrys? I have an iguana whose diet is quite different.....but so the same! Lol! If that makes any sense...I think just beacause my iguana can have it doesn't mean the turtles can , but im learning in moderation they can eat most of the same things.



Which iguana diet are you following?


----------

